# School lunch



## MrsBoyle (Jul 22, 2010)

Was looking at the school's menu for when Dylan starts in sept and i cant see anything on there that Dylan could really have or i would give him as a lunch.
Its all big meals followed by ice cream muffin or cheese and crakers.

I no for a while he will be happy with his pack lunch as he gets to use his toy story bag. but i dont no what to do or say when he asks for a school lunch.


----------



## bev (Jul 22, 2010)

The portions of food at schools is very small - so dont worry that he wont want to eat it all. There are also lots of children who stay packed lunches - but if he wants to try hot meals he can do perhaps one day a week to see if he takes to it. Most schools change their menu every week so there must be something he will eat.Bev


----------



## Adrienne (Jul 22, 2010)

Hiya

Do you carb count?

When Jessica started on school dinners I wasn't sure where to start so I ate all the dinners every day for 4 weeks and I carb counted the lot (guesstimating)   I have a sheet that they use at school for counting the carbs, I will happily email it to you as a starting point.

The best thing to do is speak to the school cook/chef.   Generally they will have a list of all the nutritional values of all school meals.   If they don't then their head office will.   Lots of my friends have this facility. 

Our school doesn't, it is privately run so I had to eat it and guess myself.  I think we have it most right.

We don't do puddings though.  Just not worth the hassle.   I give the kitchen staff the packets of sugar free jelly and they make those up and give Jessica one every so often.  Much easier.


----------



## MrsBoyle (Jul 23, 2010)

I dont do carb counting.


----------



## gewatts (Jul 23, 2010)

When Katie was on 2 injections a day, she didn't have hot dinners - we stuck to packed lunches. She started on MDI and carb counting at Easter. Up until now we have stuck to packed lunches and I have written down the carb content so the school know how many units she needs to cover her meal. A few weeks ago she said she wanted to start having hot dinners once a week. I spoke to the school who put me in contact with the catering company. They emailed me all the menus. I went through them with Katie and she chose which meals she fancies. I let the catering company know and they have emailed me the carb content of the ones she has chosen. So in Sept, she will start them every Friday.


----------



## Adrienne (Jul 23, 2010)

gewatts said:


> When Katie was on 2 injections a day, she didn't have hot dinners - we stuck to packed lunches. She started on MDI and carb counting at Easter. Up until now we have stuck to packed lunches and I have written down the carb content so the school know how many units she needs to cover her meal. A few weeks ago she said she wanted to start having hot dinners once a week. I spoke to the school who put me in contact with the catering company. They emailed me all the menus. I went through them with Katie and she chose which meals she fancies. I let the catering company know and they have emailed me the carb content of the ones she has chosen. So in Sept, she will start them every Friday.



That is fantastic.  There is a means and way to achieve everything, you just have to find it.   Carb counting is the only way to go unfortunately.


----------



## Gemma444 (Jul 26, 2010)

It is a good idea Gabi, Jack has only just moved back onto sarnies at his request. Im sure he will change his mind again the new term lol. x


----------



## Ruth Goode (Jul 26, 2010)

Im sorry to have to concern you but children with packed lunch do swap some food, it is just a little warning :-(


----------



## Gemma444 (Jul 26, 2010)

Ruth Goode said:


> Im sorry to have to concern you but children with packed lunch do swap some food, it is just a little warning :-(



You know what i never thought about that haha. Will have a little word with J in the new term or either the school to make sure he doesnt... i'm just remembering doing that myself haha.........


----------



## Copepod (Jul 26, 2010)

*swapping is widespread!*

I spent a year working on a research project, where we had to note down what primary school age children ate at school, while their parent(s) wrote in diaries at home. When we collected diaries, parents sometimes pointed out that we'd written down different items to what they's taken into school. Amzingly, swapping food didn't seem to have occured to some parents!


----------



## MrsBoyle (Jul 26, 2010)

Ruth Goode said:


> Im sorry to have to concern you but children with packed lunch do swap some food, it is just a little warning :-(



And that would be the same with school meals? or snacks?


----------



## Copepod (Jul 26, 2010)

Unless school meal and packed lunch children are kept apart for eating, then, yes, they do swap food, and there's opportunity to swap snacks at playtimes, although some schools have codes / guidelines about what snacks are allowed eg only fruit permitted. Not sure I'd want to stop such social behaviour.


----------

